# Curtis 1238 & AC-20 on HD Street-rod



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

HolmQ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a guy in Sweden that is converting a Harley Davidson - Street rod. I converted a Cagiva Mito 125cc 5 years ago and think it would be fun to do something bigger now.
> 
> ...


Hi Marcus,

What is the actual measured voltage when the fault occurs? How does that compare with the maximum voltage that the controller will tolerate?

Regards,

major


----------



## HolmQ (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Major,
I get the fault code everytime i start the system. The controller is made for 96V and should work up to 120V.

Pin 1-KSI has 108V. 
Capacitor Bank V is 3V.

Edit: The controller also shows fault code 53 (does not pop up in the diagnostics tab...) - OEM Faults.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

HolmQ said:


> Hi Major,
> I get the fault code everytime i start the system. The controller is made for 96V and should work up to 120V.
> 
> Pin 1-KSI has 108V.
> ...


First you say 108 is nominal. Then you say pin-1 has 108 V. What is the actual voltmeter reading of the source (battery) voltage with decimal, ###.##?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Please give the complete 8 digit model number of the Curtis.
Thanks.


----------



## HolmQ (Jan 4, 2018)

Took some pictures to eliminate the misunderstanding. Hope they answer your questions. The voltmeter is measured on battery + & -.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## HolmQ (Jan 4, 2018)

Does anyone have a VCL for Curtis controllers that I could use?

That works with Curtis 1238 and HPEV AC-20 @ 96v.
The controller has OS10 or OS12.

Thank in advanced!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## HolmQ (Jan 4, 2018)

Here is two pictures of the work so far. The frame i 3d scanned. 

/Marcus


----------

